# North Central WI



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

Couple pics taken with camera phone (quality not the best). I use the white F250 with a Blizzard 860, my girlfriend uses the Ranger with a Western Suburbanite.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

it doesnt even look like theres a plow on that super duty.......


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

NEPSJay said:


> it doesnt even look like theres a plow on that super duty.......


I think its buried in the snow....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Buddhaman said:


> my girlfriend uses the Ranger with a Western Suburbanite.


Hold on to that one man!


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

*Yep There Is A Plow There*

White truck, white plow, white snow.


----------

